# My Head is spinning/SF Help!! [merged]



## shagnut (Apr 11, 2010)

Man I am confused!! How am I going to get done & what do I need to buy b4 I get there? I think I need the bus pass/ the wharf pass/then there's the Go San Francisco Card. Do I need all 3, I think so but not sure.  Here's some of the things I want to do.  I have read Teresa's tips but I haven't really started researching untill now and I leave May 8th.  Here are some of the things I want to do. 

San Fran Zoo Tues to see the lion feeding 
Alcatraz (night tour) 
Hop on/Hop off buses /tours of SF mostly to be able to get around
The Wharf/ R the sea lions back? 
Aquarium/
Chinatown/Japantown
Ferry to Sausalito for lunch 
Golden Gate Park 
Trip to Muir Woods 
Trip to Montery/Carmel (will I see enuff in one day?) 
I can't do the free walking tours. 

Should I rent a mobility scooter or should I just rent them at the places I need them, the park?, the wharf?   

Oh yeah, anyone want to get together ? 

Any suggestion taken & needed.  shaggy


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like you'll need a vacation to get over your vacation!  

Others will be able to help you with the SF stuff.  

I wanted to comment on your idea of a day trip to Monterey area.  If it were me, I'd plan to stay over at least one night in Monterey, so you'd have two days on the ground there. The price of the rental car and motel stay will be well worth it.

Skip the SF aquarium, and go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium instead.  It's without question the best aquarium I've ever seen.  That will take a full day all by itself, if done right. And since it focuses on California coastal marine life, it's more "localized."  If you're an aquarium buff at all, it'll keep you going all day long.  You can then explore the Cannery Row shops and such around the aquarium afterwards.

Next day, spend time exploring Carmel and driving down the coast to see Big Sur.  Stop for lunch (or a fantastic sunset) at Nepenthe, which is right along the highway.  Definitely worthwhile.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaggy, I left my comments on your other post.


----------



## swift (Apr 11, 2010)

Since that is Mother's Day weekend if you plan on doing a cruise brunch or some other type of special brunch I would start making your reservations now.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 11, 2010)

Dave, I'm not renting a car and was thinking of taking a bus tour to that area. I wouldn't be able to do it myself if I had to drive. I am calling to find out how long the stop is at the aquarium.  I personally could stay there all day.  shaggy


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Dave, I'm not renting a car and was thinking of taking a bus tour to that area. I wouldn't be able to do it myself if I had to drive. I am calling to find out how long the stop is at the aquarium.  I personally could stay there all day.  shaggy



Ok.  If it's a fixed tour time, it's a heck of a ride to take just for that.  I'd say skip Monterey this time, and plan another trip sometime when you can focus on the Monterey Peninsula.  This is one place you don't want to have to hurry through.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2010)

The list seems like it would be easier to do with a car for some of it. We spent 3 hours at the Monterey Aquarium and a couple more with cannery row. Carmel was just a lot of expensive shops and restaurants with a nice enough beach. Not worth doing again to us. 

We used Denise's SF info page as a guide and she has alot of info there.

You can buy all your bus and trolly tickets in SF. 

Mobility scooter ? It seemed like most of old SF isn't set up for these. Alot of hills and curbs.


----------



## wwomant (Apr 12, 2010)

There's more than enough to do to keep you busy longer than a week just in SF, if you're only staying in SF I would personally save Monterrey for another trip. 

I have heard that the SF aquarium isn't all that great, so I would definitley skip it if you decide to go to the MB aquarium.  

The last I heard about the Sea Lions, a month or so ago, they were starting to return.  

Depending on how many of the museums and gardens you want to enter, Golden Gate Park is at least 1 full day, and could be 2-3.  I love Golden Gate Park, and think it's definitely something not to miss!  Make sure you have a strategy before you go, and some of the things you want to see already picked out.  The first time we went we weren't prepared for the size of the park and saw very little!  

I'm sorry I don't know much about the scooter issues.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 14, 2010)

the only thing I think you need to get in advance would be a reservation for the Alcatraz night tour -- they;re popular and you don't want to miss it.

For transit, I would think a muni pass will do. Public trans is pretty good in the city and should get you anyplace you want to go.  Not sure about mobility issues though. SF is a walking city w/many hills of course so a scooter rental may not be a bad idea. 

I also heard the sea lions were back -- check the pier 39 webcam.

A day trip to Monterey -- just to see the aquarium sort of makes sense, or just to see the area -- but not both.  I'd say it's about a 2 hr drive each way and you would need to spend 4 hrs in aquarium minimum.  Overnight trip w/2 days minimum best.

NAS in Golden gate park is pretty good but aquarium is not up to the same standards as MBA -- as long as your expectations aren't too high it's fun.

Muir woods = good day trip.  

Other stuff seems doable, not necessarily full day activities but maybe a highlight or main point of a day.  Scooter may assist w/free walking tours...


----------



## bigrick (Apr 16, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Man I am confused!! How am I going to get done & what do I need to buy b4 I get there? I think I need the bus pass/ the wharf pass/then there's the Go San Francisco Card. Do I need all 3, I think so but not sure.  Here's some of the things I want to do.  I have read Teresa's tips but I haven't really started researching untill now and I leave May 8th.  Here are some of the things I want to do.
> 
> San Fran Zoo Tues to see the lion feeding
> Alcatraz (night tour)
> ...



That's a pretty big list.  My questions are have you been to SF before and when will you be back in the area again?

If this is your one and only trip to area, well, you'll be busy!

We're headed to SF the week prior to you.  We haven't been there for a week in a timeshare since Labor Day weekend 2009 (last year!).  I've been there numerous times since to work but I haven't spent the night since I was there with my bride.

I wanted to go to the Zoo in Jan 2008 but those knuckle-heads messed with the tiger and changed my plans.  Hopefully we'll get there this trip.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 16, 2010)

This is my first and probably only trip to the area so I really like to see it all. I have deceided to buy a Go San Francisco fun card. Lots of things I would like to do are included. 

So far I have made reserv for the Alcatraz at night tours on Sunday (mothers day nite) 

I have made ressies with Dylans City Tours for a highly recommended tour of the city 

Also bought 2/1 tickets for Mr Toad's Tour at Night (thought would be a good way to taker pics at night. This is in a old old touring car.  When I called I asked to speak to Mr Hoppy Toad. I thought they were going to fall off their chairs laughing .   Still working on the rest. 

Btw, does anyone know a good tour to Monterry/Carmel that is not in a huge tourist bus?   shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Apr 17, 2010)

*Any experience--Go San Francisco Card ?*

I'm seriously considering buying this pass as there is a lot of things there I'd like to do & probably wouldn't do if I didn't have it. I really thought about the city pass but I think this may have more bang for the buck. The only thing that bugs me is I will have to buy a 5 day pass (altho I think I would only use it 3 full days due to other tours I'm doing.  I'm also going to use it by using the hop on hop off tours to get around.  Any input ?  Thanks Leslie


----------



## applegirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out the Grayline Bus tours.  I know they do a Muir woods tour which might by of interest to you.  We took their deluxe city tour a couple of years ago and it was excellent.  Saw lots of places we otherwise would not have and all in about 3.5 hours.  They picked us up at our hotel and dropped us back off at Fisherman's Wharf.  This tour is nice because you get a nice overview of things to see then you go back other days to places that interest you the most....although it sounds like you already have your plate full!

There is also a Segue Tour down by the Wharf that I have heard of which sounds really fun!

Good luck!

Janna


----------



## bigrick (Apr 22, 2010)

applegirl said:


> There is also a *Segue* Tour down by the Wharf that I have heard of which sounds really fun!



That's Segway if it matters.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 23, 2010)

*My SF Trip Itenerary is Woo Hoo!!!*

I know y'all are thinking I'm crazy after you read my list but as you will see I'ave left a little free time in case some one can come up and get together!!

I've rented a folding mobility scooter that ways only 35lbs. The rep of the company is driving up from Reno to meet me at the airport  and taking me to the Inn at the Opera and showing me how to put it together. Can you hear free advertising if I like it? I've already got one sold if it works well. It's called scoot anywhere and folds up to fit in the trunk. www.scootanywhere.com It doesn't look as comfortable as the bigger ones but I think it will be great for traveling.  Here's what I've planned. I bought the Go San Fran Card cause there's a lot I want to do and if I don't like womething I can leave and not feel like I've wasted my money.  

Here's my itenerary : see what y'all think

Sat: After learning about the scooter, I'll go to Fisherman's wharf , maybe the market place first, Have a 6:30 night tour with Mr Toad's Tour.

Sun: Back to the wharf to see the attractions there and have reserv to see Alcatraz at night. 

Mon: Up early to meet Dylan's tours which will include Muir Woods

Tues: Open : will probably go to the Golden Gate Park after sleeping in.

Wed: All day tour to Monterey/Carmel with Grayline . May hit the aquarium

Thurs: Meet up for Chinatown tour (Linda's tours) Then free in the afternoon.

Fri: Free to see what I've missed. 

I am waiting for Goldstar to open up my dates for Beach Baby Babylon  & maybe the Motown Review.  

Of course I'll be doing a bay cruise, trolley and a couple of museums. 

What do you think? Since I'm not a wine drinker I'm not going on the Napa Wine country tour altho it's free with my card. I may take the speed boat thingy from the wharf and bring an extra change of clothes.  

Are y'all tired yet? :zzz: :zzz:  Shaggy

PS I'm sending those who may get together my cell phone # . Let me know if you want to tag along one day or just meet up for lunch/dinner.


----------



## Dori (Apr 24, 2010)

Woo Hoo is right, Shaggy!  Have a great time!

Dori


----------



## ricoba (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow! That's a busy itinerary!   

It looks like you will have a great time.

I see you are doing Monterey/Carmel - you really do need to consider the aquarium if you have time.  

If you are on your own for lunch there, I can heartily recommend the Fish Hopper restaurant in Monterey right on the wharf.

Have fun!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2010)

Shaggy - one thing you should know about SF is that it is built on 7 hills, and some hills are very steep.  Before you start off on your scooter, you will want to check with the concierge, or some other knowledgeable person, about the steepness of some areas you might want to go on your scooter.  Some areas  will be better to access via cab or public transportation, and then motor around on your scooter once you get there.  The whole Embarcadero area  (area fronting SF Bay) is quite flat and perfect for the scooter including:  AT & T Park, The Ferry Building (gourmet shops, restaurants, farmer's market) Pier 39, & Fisherman's Wharf.   Ghirardelli Square, which is very near Fisherman's Wharf, is a little more hilly.

Another thought - SF is cool, misty, and breezy year-round and we are having a very wet spring.  You will probably not be wearing summer clothes.  You will want to dress in layers and have an umbrella - you can buy a cheap one after you arrive.  You may want a cheap poncho as well - especially to be out on deck on the boats.

A bit more info. - the Avg. High & Low in SF in May are 65/49º.  Add some fog or a breeze, and it can easily feel 10 degrees cooler.

If you like baseball, you might want to take in a Giant's game.  The park itself, and the view from the upper deck, is worth a look.  You can walk up and buy a ticket the day of the game, if you aren't sure yet.  They will be at home May 11 - 16, the day game against San Diego on Thurs. the 13th would be a good one to attend as far as staying warm, and lots of ticket availability.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Another thought - SF is cool, misty, and breezy year-round and we are having a very wet spring.  You will probably not be wearing summer clothes.  You will want to dress in layers and have an umbrella - you can buy a cheap one after you arrive.  You may want a cheap poncho as well - especially to be out on deck on the boats..



This is good advice about SF.  While it is in California, you can't mistake the weather of Southern CA for San Francisco weather.  It is a much milder and wetter climate than we have here in LA.  This year which is an El Nino year has been much cooler and wetter than normal even here in Los Angeles area.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 24, 2010)

Denise I like the idea of a baseball game but Kelli doesn't want to go as it's not the Boston RedSox.    

I will only have 2 hrs in Monterry. Can I do the aquarium in that time. I , normally would take all day but if I do a slow walk and take a few pics can I do it?  
I hate to spend the money for the admission as I only have 2 hrs, but how can I go w/o seeing the aquarium?  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Apr 24, 2010)

*San Francisco tourist info came today &*

Kelli saw the pamplet  on Wicked, she thinks that would be cool. I can get half/price on Goldstar. Anyone see it? TIA  shaggy


----------



## ricoba (Apr 24, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Denise I like the idea of a baseball game but Kelli doesn't want to go as it's not the Boston RedSox.
> 
> I will only have 2 hrs in Monterry. Can I do the aquarium in that time. I , normally would take all day but if I do a slow walk and take a few pics can I do it?
> I hate to spend the money for the admission as I only have 2 hrs, but how can I go w/o seeing the aquarium?  shaggy



It may not be worth your money if you only have two hours total in Monterey.

There are lots of little shops and galleries etc down by the wharf area.

I think TUGGER "Blues" lives in Monterey or the area, so maybe he can chime in with some ideas for this area.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Denise I like the idea of a baseball game but Kelli doesn't want to go as it's not the Boston RedSox.
> 
> I will only have 2 hrs in Monterry. Can I do the aquarium in that time. I , normally would take all day but if I do a slow walk and take a few pics can I do it?
> I hate to spend the money for the admission as I only have 2 hrs, but how can I go w/o seeing the aquarium?  shaggy



You _could _do it, just like you _could _do the Smithsonian in that time.  Two hours seems like a reasonable amount of time, but for me, the thing about aquariums is the sense of "discovery" by watching the interaction of the fish, and watching what they do.  If you rush that experience, you probably won't get the full benefit of the place.  So in my opinion, if you want to actually _SEE _something, I think you'd want more time.

Have you checked the website for the Monterey Bay Aquarium?  You may be able to make a better decision for yourself:  http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2010)

*Wicked*

We saw Wicked last year in SF. Flew down especially to do it (and a couple other things). We both give it 2 thumbs up! At half price, that's at least 4 thumbs up!

Jim Ricks


----------



## califgal (Apr 25, 2010)

> Kelli saw the pamplet on Wicked, she thinks that would be cool. I can get half/price on Goldstar. Anyone see it?



Wicked is amazing!  I've seen it twice and thinking about seeing it a third time!!  Don't miss it!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 25, 2010)

I would skip Monterey and just spend time in San Francisco and do the Muir Woods tours. I recommend the new Academy of Sciences in Golden Gate Park, also the Japanese Tea House and the AIDS memorial walk. Don't forget Irish Coffee at the Buena Vista if you are up at Fisherman's Wharf and an ice cream sundae at Ghiradellis.  We like the wharf near Petco Park, less crowded than Fisherman's Wharf (usually not crowded at all) and peaceful and flat.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We like the wharf near *Petco Park*, less crowded than Fisherman's Wharf (usually not crowded at all) and peaceful and flat.
> Liz



Not that's a long way to roll on a mobility cart!


----------



## swift (Apr 25, 2010)

Pack layers and something for rain. We have another rain storm coming in this week. Hopefully they will be cleared up by then but you just never know. Bring a light backpack that you can put some of your layers in while you are scootering around.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. My back & my rt hip & my left knee are killing me. Going to the Dr. tomorrow. I may have bitten off more than I chew  This may be my last trip for awhile.  I'm going out with a bang.  shaggy


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 26, 2010)

Woops, is Petco Park the one in San Diego? Obviously I met the ballpark in SF.LOL
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Woops, is Petco Park the one in San Diego? Obviously I met the ballpark in SF.LOL
> Liz



Yep!   

SF has AT&T


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2010)

Wicked tickets - 50% off.


----------



## bigrick (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for that link DeniseM, I'll see about using that myself this week.


----------



## swift (May 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Wicked tickets - 50% off.



Thank you for posting Denise. I will be going with my Sister-in-Law and two nieces on May 30th! :whoopie:


----------

